# Complete 1936 Monark SK, On Marketplace



## gymmanager (Jun 16, 2022)

Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com
				



Not mine, but what appears to be a pretty complete Womens Monark SK. I can’t attest to how accurate the year is and it may be a little over on the money, but I think it’s at least close to being priced right. I’m interested to hear opinions on the price.
From the ad: All aluminum frame 1936 Monark Silver King Bicycle. Complete with: Headlight (not wired) Battery pack (not working) Tail reflector Period correct wald Basket After market Stewart Warner Speedometer (not wired) In great condition for its age and surviving the war!


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 16, 2022)

Looks like a winner! All the goodies are there! The poor pic of the seat looks like a tool box seat with the bottom missing?


----------



## catfish (Jun 16, 2022)

Good price.


----------



## gymmanager (Jun 18, 2022)

She sold, hopefully someone here got her.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 6, 2022)

gymmanager said:


> She sold, hopefully someone here got her.



Yeah, to own one of the original Siver Kings would be an honor and a privilege few us will ever get to experience....


----------

